# I AM NORMAL!!!



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

I just got my 6 month post op blood test results back from the doctor. ALl my tests are normal for the first time since at least 1985 when I was diagnosed as diabetic. I am THRILLED.

Now please forgive my posting this here and please put any comments on my bob haller health thread in the potporri area. 

I put this here because some might not visit that area. 

If your at least 70 pounds or so overweight, baractic surgery can fix your weight and correct a ton of other health problems like diabetes, sleep apnea, gerd commonly known as acid reflux. high blood pressure, knee and joint pain, high cholestrol, and others.

This is my list of problems that are now GONE! IIt can be YOURS TOO! A VERY happy bob


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

Congratulations Bob. That's great news!

I'm closing this thread. As Bob requested, please continue the comments in the Bob Haller thread in the Potpourri forum.


----------

